# Winter Tires and Traction Control



## johntube (Sep 28, 2010)

Today, I put on winter wheels (225 45 17 on all corners) to replace my summer Michelin PSS’s staggered (225 40 18 front and 255 35 18 rear) setup.
I was expecting (and received) a loss of road feel with the winter setup, but I wasn't expecting to see the traction control (TC) light blinking at me when driving my D on the highway. Around town, the TC light would not illuminate, but once I go above 50mph, even a light acceleration would illuminate the TC light.

Anybody have a similar experience? Will this annoying illumination eventually diminish once the tire release mold and the tires get worn in a bit?:dunno:


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

Winter tires will never have the dry traction of regular (all season or summer) tires. They will much more easily break free than regular tires triggering the tracton control . But as you already know when a tire is manufactured they coat the tire mold with a slippery release compound so they can get the tire out once it is made. This will make any new tire more slippery for up to 200 miles. It should improve in a while after it wears off.


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

What tires are you running? If anything the opposite has happened to me since I put my winters on yesterday. My summer tires in recent cold days here were causing me lots of TC lights.


----------



## johntube (Sep 28, 2010)

> What tires are you running?


General Altimax Artic.

Today, I drove to work expecting to see the traction control (TC) light blinking at me again, but needless to say, this didn't happen.

Perhaps the car began to learn the properties of the new winter set-up and is now not as sensitive?

I haven't had a similar problem like you describe with my summer tires in cooler (~30 degree) weather. They'll ride a bit harsher at the lower temps, but I never seen the TC light blinking at speeds above 50mph.....


----------



## richk300 (Mar 11, 2011)

Put my winter tires on yesterday and had a similar experience . Did not go on the highway but the traction control lite was flashing much easier around the neighborhood. New tires are Blizacks same size as yours summer tires were also staggered pilot super sports.


----------



## dvanhoos (Jul 6, 2011)

richk300 said:


> Put my winter tires on yesterday and had a similar experience . Did not go on the highway but the traction control lite was flashing much easier around the neighborhood. New tires are Blizacks same size as yours summer tires were also staggered pilot super sports.


Ditto with me and exactly the same setup.


----------



## johntube (Sep 28, 2010)

> Put my winter tires on yesterday and had a similar experience.


The TC "gremlins" were back with me this evening, this time while in cruise-control at 75 mph on the highway. Once the TC activates, the cruise control will disengage.:thumbdwn:

For me, the TC blinks on the highway, not around town.

Guess the winter tires will need to wear in a bit more before this annoyance subsides.....


----------



## stoked335d (Jan 4, 2010)

I was dancing around a bit today in the snow and had TC lights come up a lot but I am still on summer tires.

I run Blizzak LM-22 225/45/17s. I get TC light around town on and wheel spin on hard accelerations but never on highway driving.


----------

